# how long does a manicure typically take to dry?



## lolemily (Jul 9, 2008)

doing one layer of base coat, two layers of polish and one layer of top coat, even after it dries for half an hour it still smudges easily.


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Jul 10, 2008)

i totally understood your pain until i discovered Seche Vite Fast Drying Top Coat! you can find it a sally's for about $7-8 bucks. it makes my nails dry within 5 min. and rock hard within about 10 min! check out the reviews on makeupalley.com


----------

